
Ask HN: Can you tell me if this is a good way to learn JavaScript? - itsevrgrn
I have been learning html &amp; css in my web development class (soon we will do some js) and have been reading this book on the side: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bpesquet&#x2F;thejsway
and also have been planning to follow it with Sacha Greif&#x27;s study plan: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.freecodecamp.org&#x2F;a-study-plan-to-cure-javascript-fatigue-8ad3a54f2eb1<p>I am currently wondering if you all know of any free alternatives to Wes Bo&#x27;s tutorials on react and es6. Or if you have any other suggestions for learning the language. Does it also make sense to read the book &#x27;the JS way&#x27; linked at top of post? Or should i just dive right in with the react tutorials. ( I am interested in front end development &amp; web apps, I might want to dive into nodejs and making apps on electron after)
======
abby_cohen_221
I've been working through the tutorials on this:
[https://www.turbo360.co/tutorials](https://www.turbo360.co/tutorials).
They're pretty easy to follow and almost all project-based which is why I like
it.

------
leriksen
fun fun function on youtube is a great resource - unless MPJ's style drives
you nuts

